# Fruit



## AnthonyC (Sep 23, 2011)

I have a pear tree, peach tree, & a crab apple tree in my yard and they are dropping fruit like crazy. Are any, or all, of them okay to give baby Sulcatas? The trees have NEVER been sprayed with pesticides. Thanks!


----------



## ascott (Sep 23, 2011)

Yup and what yummy treats....I would however be certain that there are no apple seeds given  Bad seed.


----------



## AnthonyC (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks Angela. I should specify that they crap apples that I'm referring to are the ones that grow no bigger than a ping pong ball. We have 2 types here (not sure if you do there). 1 is as big as a regular apple & is usually green and the other is much smaller & can be bright red.




ascott said:


> Yup and what yummy treats....I would however be certain that there are no apple seeds given  Bad seed.


----------



## ascott (Sep 23, 2011)

Hi Anthony, do the little crabby apples have seeds? If yes, I would get em out before I give the fruit to the torts.....


----------



## AnthonyC (Sep 23, 2011)

Okay I just ran outside grabbed one, chopped it up, and yuppers it has little seeds. I think what I'll do is take a picture of it later and PM it to you, if that's okay. 



ascott said:


> Hi Anthony, do the little crabby apples have seeds? If yes, I would get em out before I give the fruit to the torts.....


----------



## ascott (Sep 23, 2011)

As per The Tortoise Table;

Common name : Crab Apple
Latin name : Malus sylvestris
Family name : Rosaceae

Failing to pick up all the blossom from fruit trees does no harm during the short season they are on the ground. Donâ€™t offer as extra. 

Apple pips contain cyanide and should be avoided, and only offer the fruit as a small part of the diet to fruit-eating species. 
. 

Crab Apple blossom flowers may be either white or pink in colour.

Anthony, I looked a bit and this is the best worded piece of information as it pertains to our torts....


----------



## AnthonyC (Sep 23, 2011)

Aww... you didn't have to do all that!  I'm going to go out on a limb here (no pun intended) and say that judging from the dialect in that article it was written in the UK. Wonder if there's a difference between their crab apples and ours? I'm sure US "pips" contain an equal amount of cyanide as our friends over in the UK. 



ascott said:


> As per The Tortoise Table;
> 
> Common name : Crab Apple
> Latin name : Malus sylvestris
> ...


----------



## ascott (Sep 23, 2011)

Likely similar....now, there are other articles as well as research "type" pieces that again go into the fact that so many of the foods consumed (human/animal/reptile) carry a certain amount of toxicity...the trick is to balance of those which we consume so we don't do ourselves in, so to speak. 

Also, apple seeds have a thick hearty skin, which will generally remain in tact through a "normal" digestive system all the way through, well the end...  

However, if a seed or two or three become dormant or moved around in the tortoise system, or take a bit longer than humans / animals to cycle through the body then there is that danger of the cyanide being released into the system....so, this is again one of those things that there are a lot of things letting us know what "can" happen and so it is up to us to make sure we provide a safe type food.......also the pit from peaches are not great, but the fruit it fine for a treat.....a little decision time on amounts and what you will offer


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 24, 2011)

Since these are sulcatas remember fruit should only be fed as a treat. Not a lot at one time nor often.


----------



## ewam (Sep 24, 2011)

I used to have a crab apple tree and it always grew a bunch of apples but they were a weird color and did not look very good and I never ate any. Then it got burnt in a wild fire, it lived but it never grew another apple.


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 24, 2011)

ewam said:


> I used to have a crab apple tree and it always grew a bunch of apples but they were a weird color and did not look very good and I never ate any. Then it got burnt in a wild fire, it lived but it never grew another apple.



Poor tree.


----------

